# finding the right new place



## comparequotes (Feb 25, 2010)

Living in Sydney means you have plenty of options in choosing a new home. But not all apartments are created equal. So, never make your selection based on an invigorating whiff of polished wood or a grand view alone. Remember, you are going to be making this space your home so check for all the living essentials including:

 Safety features 
 Plumbing and electrics 
 Water pressure and temperature 
 Neighboring noise and safety

What other living essentials can you suggest?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

1. Definitely area. It makes big difference which area you live in. You need to select something that is going to be convenient for you. For example, check if there is shopping centre available and how much you need to travel to get there. Also, consider cultural environment such as what sort of people live there (Caucasian, Asian, Middle Eastern, Indian) and compare it with your needs

2. Public transport. Whether you have a car or not it is wise to choose an area which has access to public transport (you never know when it proves to be more convenient to use public rather than private)

3. Once you have chosen the area, start thinking about what sort of unit you need. How many bedrooms, parking place/garage etc. Go to realestate.com.au and check rent range for the selected area and make sure that price is ok for you

4. As for the unit - it should have fully operational and clean bathroom and kitchen. If it has both of these - it is a good unit. Check for cockroaches and ants when inspecting a unit as there are plenty of them in Australia. 

5. Finally, when you have a candidate, check what sort of agreement you would be signing. How many months (the longer contract you sign, the better it is as your rent cannot go up on a fixed term contract). Check bond and unit condition. Find any sort of problems. Landlords are very sensitive especially about carpets, bathrooms, kitchens and any electronic appliances.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It may sound fine in theory to do all the checking you can but Sydney is also a very tight real estate market that can make it very difficult to get what may be considered an ideal location or unit.

Get too choosy and you may well find that a unit you had thought about is offered to someone else and in some cases it may be a landlord who will decide on tenants and length of lease, there being a minimum which for most states is three months. 

Being too close to a main road or a railway line is something I would avoid like the plague and then if there was a rear unit available that may also offer a more peaceful environment and a ground level unit will make moving in that little bit easier as well as the regular shopping/laundry/washing trips etc..

Having already decided on area be prepared to decide quickly for the longer you take, the greater certainty it'll not be available to you.


----------



## healthins (Jun 23, 2010)

Inquire about locality and safety should be main concern.


----------



## annieng (Jul 7, 2010)

Schools or childcare around if you have children.


----------

